# Marrying before applying for PR or marrying after applying for PR?



## iammaita (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello, everyone!

I'll need all the help i can get. I am from the philippines and im about to get my 2-year working visa. but before i leave the country, my boyfriend and i want to get married first. Which do you think would be a faster route for sponsoring him? which would take the least time of sponsoring, marrying before applyng for a PR or marrying after applying for a PR?.. 

thanks!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

iammaita said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'll need all the help i can get. I am from the philippines and im about to get my 2-year working visa. but before i leave the country, my boyfriend and i want to get married first. Which do you think would be a faster route for sponsoring him? which would take the least time of sponsoring, marrying before applyng for a PR or marrying after applying for a PR?..
> 
> thanks!


If you are going to be separated while you are in Canada and not living together, I would suggest getting married first.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think you can sponsor anyone from a WHV. You require a more permanent status.


----------



## iammaita (Jan 31, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> If you are going to be separated while you are in Canada and not living together, I would suggest getting married first.


Thanks! But wouldnt it affect my application for PR if ever? Icould sponsor him as my spouse, right? How long do you think will that take?


----------



## iammaita (Jan 31, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't think you can sponsor anyone from a WHV. You require a more permanent status.


What do you mean by WHV? If ever that i apply for PR after 2 years, cant i include him as my spouse and petition snce he's my dependent already?


----------

